# New Style Watches



## Michael. (Jun 30, 2014)

.
New Style Watches


http://vr-zone.com/articles/sources-asus-gears-android-wear-fall-debut-sub-150-smartwatch/79824.html


http://vr-zone.com/articles/sensor-...ctober-launch-various-form-factors/79512.html

.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2014)

[h=1]The problem with Google's new smart watch[/h]http://www.theage.com.au/executive-...h-googles-new-smart-watch-20140627-zsoo3.html


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 30, 2014)

cool. I've had a watch phone for a couple of years, but it isn't a smart phone.


----------

